# Rigging My Shed



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

Well our home sold. The owner originally wanted to purchase the shed and has since decided he does not have the 2K to make the purchase

Shed is 10' X 12' and it is 141" tall to the peak. Too high in Mass to go on a trailer. It was built with a double top plate. My thoughts are to sawzall between the two top plates and free the roof structure.

I would build a ramp on the gable end and slide the roof structure down the ramp.

Then I could haul it away in 2pcs and re-assmble.


Thoughts & ideas please:thumbup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never going to happen and someone's going to get hurt by trying to do it that way.
And why would you get it back up the ramp?
Tear off the shingles and sheathing, cut away the rafters and build a new roof after you move it.
Unless you have a crane available go to plan B


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you checked with a building mover? Contacted the DOT about an over height permit? What is the height restriction? The building is less than 12' high.


----------



## llamafilm (Jun 13, 2014)

Get an oversize load permit from the highway patrol. How far are you moving?


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

6 miles to the new home........


Plan B it is. Buddy works for a concrete company and has a boom truck. Going to tear the cap off and run chains down to the trusses and lift it one shot and place it on the trailer

Joe you are right.....no need to get hurt:no:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

post some pics.


the buyer was hoping/figuring that you were just going to give up on it, and leave it there = he would save $2000


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> post some pics.
> 
> 
> the buyer was hoping/figuring that you were just going to give up on it, and leave it there = he would save $2000


Correct!! I built this from scratch but did not plan on ever moving it. I priced out a pre-fab shed delivered identical to this shed $3650.00

Worst case I will turn this shed into my sugar shack......


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

Move went well. It's in place, and almost as good as when originally built:yes::jester:

Good to have a buddy with a crane:thumbup:


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Any idea for the rest of us without "buddy" ballpark what a truck/move like this would cost with permits?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Most 20-30 ton boom trucks are about $120/hr, 4 hour minimum. You'll have to supply another truck to haul the unit because the boom truck is at full legal limit just waddling down the road.

I would guess that you'd be lucky for less than $1200 in the Seattle area.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

To the OP

Nice job


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

Thanks!! The shed is 10' X 12'. I got a price of $575 to move the base and $75 to move the roof. Boom truck price was $140/hr from the time he turns the key.

My buddy does large concrete services in some major cities here on the east coast. I was very fortunate, and thankful for his help.

The way he dropped that roof on there was incredible. We were within 3/4" which was easily adjusted with a couple of pry bars. We then secured the two top plates together by clamping them and shooting deck screws up from the bottom plate.

Ummmmm we dropped the roof on my trailer. It over hung about 12" each side from legal state width requirements. We strapped it to the trailer and drove like we stole it


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

johnpma said:


> Thanks!! The shed is 10' X 12'. I got a price of $575 to move the base and $75 to move the roof. Boom truck price was $140/hr from the time he turns the key.
> 
> My buddy does large concrete services in some major cities here on the east coast. I was very fortunate, and thankful for his help.
> 
> ...


Were those prices with the boom truck? I assume you needed him to follow you for reassembly?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks good. Glad it went back together for you.



Now then.....

Please don't stand under a suspended load like that again. :thumbsup:

I know it was half-ish onto the building, but things happen.



At least take your hands out of your pockets :jester:

(not that having free hands would make any difference if it starts coming down)


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

Teen son with hands in pocket. He helped with a rope on the far side pulling and positioning per the instructions of the boom operator.


The price on the boom truck was in addition to the cost of the move.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

johnpma said:


> Teen son with hands in pocket. He helped with a rope on the far side pulling and positioning per the instructions of the boom operator.
> 
> 
> The price on the boom truck was in addition to the cost of the move.


After I wrote that, I wondered if you (or as it turns out, he) wasn't farther back than it looked like. Still just throwing it out there.


----------

